# Cannot load FGLRX [Solved]

## Lyude

Since my other problem is taking a while to solve, I thought I might as well work on this one for the time being. For some reason no matter what I do, I can't load fglrx on my laptop, yet using the same version software it works just fine on my desktop. Whenever I try to load it I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3-Lyude-Samantha/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format

 

Apon loading X I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> [    52.458] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.10.2
> 
> Release Date: 2011-05-28
> ...

 

I have tried just about everything but to no avail. Does anyone know what could be going on?

----------

## Aquous

Please pastebin your dmesg after trying to load the fglrx module.

----------

## Lyude

 *Quote:*   

> fglrx: no symbol version for module_layout

 

----------

## cach0rr0

" Invalid module format" == the driver is mismatched to your running kernel. Usually happens after someone updates their kernel, but doesnt rebuild $foo_driver

```

sys-kernel/module-rebuild

```

merge that, run module-rebuild

if still no joy, try to re-merge the ati-drivers package.

----------

## Lyude

No luck, gives me the same error. This is a new install too, no kernel upgrades have been done yet.

EDIT: Is there any special way I am supposed to prepare /usr/src/linux before emerging ati-drivers? I just su, go into there, copy my current config to .config, then run make modules_prepare.

----------

## chiefbag

Same issue here, any suggestions?

```
modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
```

```
cat Xorg.0.log  | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  2472.554] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  2472.554] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2472.554] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2472.793] (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 

[  2472.807] (EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.(EE) fglrx(0): 

[  2472.807] (EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to initialize
```

```
emerge --info x11-drivers/ati-drivers

Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 28 Jun 2012 15:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/te

rminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owne

d sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_GB en"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --ex

clude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 lm_sensors mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp p

am pcre pppd readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 e

ns1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy d

mix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2

_MODULES="cgi mod_python mod_cgi mod_ftpd proxy proxy_html proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http actions alias auth_basic auth_dige

st authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav 

dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime m

ime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

 CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtoo

l swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver 

oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad

 cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_GB en" PHP_TA

RGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lsc

an length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RS

YNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.4 was built with the following:

USE="modules (multilib) -debug -pax_kernel -qt4 -static-libs"
```

----------

## BillWho

Lyude,

Is it possible that support for your card was dropped.   :Question:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTExMTU

A good forum for AMD/ATI where I first discovered the changes http://phoronix.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?19-AMD-ATI-Linux

I have a 3200 series HD Radeon and experienced the same type of error in May - I've since migrated to the open source drivers    :Cool: 

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Lyude,
> 
> Is it possible that support for your card was dropped.   http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTExMTU
> 
> A good forum for AMD/ATI where I first discovered the changes http://phoronix.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?19-AMD-ATI-Linux
> ...

 

I'm pretty sure due to the version of the driver and this:

```
[ 54.605] (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************************

[ 54.605] (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed *

[ 54.605] (WW) fglrx(0): * kernel module (fglrx.ko) may be missing or incompatible *

[ 54.605] (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D and 3D acceleration disabled *

[ 54.605] (WW) fglrx(0): *********************************************************** 
```

but sadly, the op didn't provided lspci nor the dmesg that was requested.

----------

## chiefbag

Here is my lspci and dmesg

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 6819
```

Pastebin is not working so here is the short ver.

dmesg  | grep fglr

```
fglrx: no symbol version for module_layout

fglrx: no symbol version for module_layout
```

----------

## BillWho

chiefbag,

Is there any entries in modules.alias or modules.dep

```
grep -c fglrx /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/{modules.alias,modules.dep}
```

If not then it's not going to fly   :Sad: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *chiefbag wrote:*   

> Here is my lspci and dmesg
> 
> ```
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 6819
> ```
> ...

 

run update-pciids and post lspci again please.

----------

## chiefbag

 *Quote:*   

> chiefbag, 
> 
> Is there any entries in modules.alias or modules.dep 
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

```
grep -c fglrx /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/{modules.alias,modules.dep}

/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/modules.alias:0

/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/modules.dep:0
```

Here is the lspci after the update:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI PITCAIRN PRO [Radeon HD 7800 Series]
```

Am I doomed to fail? are the open source drivers still called "radeon"?

----------

## chiefbag

@DaggyStyle/@BillWho

Think I'm on a winner now.

The update of the database must have done the trick and the card is now correctly recognised.

Just re-emerged the ati-drivers and all looks good as below.

Will test it out tomorrow as am now out of the office.

```
# grep -c fglrx /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/{modules.alias,modules.dep}

/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/modules.alias:207

/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/modules.dep:1

# modprobe fglrx

# lsmod | grep fglrx

fglrx                2579652  0 

button                  4175  1 fglrx
```

Thanks for your help guys

----------

## DaggyStyle

no only that we guessed wrong, you definitely need the closed driver.

your card is way to new for even basic support for the mainline mesa/radeon, stay with the closed driver.

please mark as solved.

----------

